

The costs of configurable settings in your web application - jtg
http://joshua-go.blogspot.com/2010/02/cost-of-configurable-settings-in-your.html

======
ihumanable
"There are a lot of obvious benefits to making software configurable, and
these benefits are plain to all."

I must no longer be part of all. There are many websites that offer little
configuration and work just fine for the vast majority of users (look I'm on
one now!).

I've worked on enough projects to know that users will always want to be
greeted by LOLcats instead of "Welcome to boring-corporate-system" or be able
to change the background to lime-green. Focus on making a system usable from
the get go, instead of letting each person craft usability out of a tangled
web of configurations.

------
rykov
Configurable settings are like diamonds and herpes - they are forever.

